# boots for spur climbing



## BS Tree Service (Mar 2, 2015)

I am getting bad pains and bruises on the side of my feet from spur climbing. I have wolverine boots now and there is no protection for the bone on the inside of my foot. 
I would like to get some good arborist boots that are good for climbing in spurs and offer protection but are also good to just free climb. 

Suggestions would be really great!
Thank you!


----------



## chevybob (Mar 3, 2015)

Hoffman Dri lines or pole climbers. I have the Dri lines and love them. Very stiff and hard to break in but so supportive.

These are good for Spurs and nothing else lol


----------



## 2dogs (Mar 3, 2015)

Baileys has Red Dawgs on sale right now though I don't know if they have a clmbing model. Otherwise Wesco or Whites.


----------



## chevybob (Mar 4, 2015)

2dogs said:


> Baileys has Red Dawgs on sale right now though I don't know if they have a clmbing model. Otherwise Wesco or Whites.



Always wanted to give those Red Dawgs a try but have heard they dig into your foot bad.


----------



## acer-kid (Mar 4, 2015)

Haix Protector lights. Love em. Can wear them spurring all day, but also work for a free climbing boot. kevlar chainsaw resistance is bonus


----------



## BS Tree Service (Mar 4, 2015)

acer-kid said:


> Haix Protector lights. Love em. Can wear them spurring all day, but also work for a free climbing boot. kevlar chainsaw resistance is bonus


Good deal, where do you get your?


----------



## acer-kid (Mar 4, 2015)

You can order them right from haix.
www.haixusa.com
Check in the clearance section. Every now and then they have good deals.
Also, they have a factory seconds section. They guarantee no safety defects, purely cosmetic. I ordered a pair of FS as a second set for the hell of it; logo was stamped upside down.
I got a STEAL on them, and otherwise they're fine.
Meet american and canadian standards.


----------



## BS Tree Service (Mar 4, 2015)

acer-kid said:


> You can order them right from haix.
> www.haixusa.com
> Check in the clearance section. Every now and then they have good deals.
> Also, they have a factory seconds section. They guarantee no safety defects, purely cosmetic. I ordered a pair of FS as a second set for the hell of it; logo was stamped upside down.
> ...


Great thanks for the info. Do they have a steel shank for the arch of the foot for spurs? They look pretty good but I didn't say if they do. I found them on their site for $120.00 does that sound right?


----------



## acer-kid (Mar 5, 2015)

Yup. Sounds right. Yes, they do have a shank.


----------



## treesmith (Apr 17, 2015)

Meindl airstream are an option but not cheap


----------



## simpleiowaguy (Apr 17, 2015)

All I do is spur climbing.I wear Danner Quarry Loggers and they are comfortable all day. Even at 250 lbs


----------



## joezilla11 (May 19, 2015)

The most serious bomb proof boot I've found is the scarpa fuego. So stiff like walking with a 2x4 strapped to your foot. I've had em a few months now but I'm done with them. Perfect for Spurs but too much for what I do.


----------



## 250R (Mar 6, 2016)

How much are you willing to spend?


----------



## Des Perado (Mar 31, 2016)

Have you ever thought about getting some spur plates? I went through several pair of boots trying to find one stiff enough yet comfortable enough to wear on all day spur climbs, to no avail. I got a set of spur plates, and haven't looked back.


----------



## Amp4027 (Nov 19, 2016)

BS Tree Service said:


> I am getting bad pains and bruises on the side of my feet from spur climbing. I have wolverine boots now and there is no protection for the bone on the inside of my foot.
> I would like to get some good arborist boots that are good for climbing in spurs and offer protection but are also good to just free climb.
> 
> Suggestions would be really great!
> Thank you!



Not sure about free-climb, but military surplus rappel&parachute boots (such as Rocky S2V Special Ops - Air Force version) from your local Army/Navy Surplus store are pretty gravy - they have thicker leather & rubber/gel padding on the inside ankle area for when they rappel down from helicopters. The vibram soles don't really bend either, but are comfortable to walk in without the spurs on for helping cleanup on the ground. I was sweatin, but the feet felt nice, dry & cool. Should be much cheaper than brandname arborist boots too, but not much chainsaw protection - they do have a steeltoe option instead of reinforced plastic. I just climbed two days with them (my first time too), and my feet feel perfectly fine. Really the only thing that hurts right now is the lower back, which suspenders should fix. Only con was that the front area didn't feel very grippy for limbwalking (but I was on a pine).

Just an option to consider.


----------



## Chuck Diesel (Nov 22, 2016)

I've climbed on Asolo Fugitive for years. Ground, spur, and pruning.


----------

